# Performance Tuners/Chips for N47



## FastDEW (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi all,

I am wondering if anyone has experience with using tuners/chips to increase/improve the performance of the N47 Diesel in US Spec? I have found the following as considerations for my 2016 X3 xDrive28d, but wondering how well they work and what others may have used.

RaceChip TB Ultimate

Dinantronics

Any input would be great!


----------



## FaRKle! (Jun 18, 2016)

The Dinan one isn't worth it. I've dyno'd with two different units and Race mode barely does anything over stock (within 1-2hp) and the Sport+ setting showed an 8-9hp increase. Butt dyno can't even tell the difference.


----------



## FastDEW (Aug 26, 2017)

FaRKle! said:


> The Dinan one isn't worth it. I've dyno'd with two different units and Race mode barely does anything over stock (within 1-2hp) and the Sport+ setting showed an 8-9hp increase. Butt dyno can't even tell the difference.


Thank you. Good to know.

Have you tried the RaceChip or know anyone who has? I note that it is out of Germany so I am assuming it is more compatible with our cars.


----------



## Dons328d (May 4, 2017)

Yes. I recently bought and installed the RC Pro2 prior to going on a vacation. I have noticed an improvement in throttle response and therefore increase in fuel efficiency at low throttle position. Highest mpg so far was 44.4 calculated with my 2014 328dx drive in combined highway and touring country roads. This, along with greater power...


----------



## FastDEW (Aug 26, 2017)

Dons328d said:


> Yes. I recently bought and installed the RC Pro2 prior to going on a vacation. I have noticed an improvement in throttle response and therefore increase in fuel efficiency at low throttle position. Highest mpg so far was 44.4 calculated with my 2014 328dx drive in combined highway and touring country roads. This, along with greater power...


Is the power increase very noticeable? I have read that diesels respond very well to chips, but I know in prior gassers I have had that the chips made very little difference and most of the time not really worth it. Because I read that diesels respond much better to chips I am considering getting one. How much difference did you feel and where in the RPM, drivability, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## Dons328d (May 4, 2017)

Yes, the power is noticeable from a standstill. There are two adjustable settings inside the box, but i don't want to mess with them as i am on vacation. I don't know if the previous owner had adjusted anything. If it is torque you are after along with throttle response and potential economy gains, then go for it. It extends the "envelope" of the engine i. e. increased power and economy..


----------



## FastDEW (Aug 26, 2017)

Dons328d said:


> Yes, the power is noticeable from a standstill. There are two adjustable settings inside the box, but i don't want to mess with them as i am on vacation. I don't know if the previous owner had adjusted anything. If it is torque you are after along with throttle response and potential economy gains, then go for it. It extends the "envelope" of the engine i. e. increased power and economy..


Thank you. This is very helpful!

Enjoy your vacation :thumbup:


----------



## mighty328D (Apr 14, 2017)

Diesels respond way better to tunes and chips compared to gassers. I have an sct programmer for my 6.0 powerstoke and on it's performance tune, I can't keep the tires from breaking loose at any speeds under about 45. Yes, I have head studs :thumbup:


----------



## FastDEW (Aug 26, 2017)

mighty328D said:


> Diesels respond way better to tunes and chips compared to gassers. I have an sct programmer for my 6.0 powerstoke and on it's performance tune, I can't keep the tires from breaking loose at any speeds under about 45. Yes, I have head studs :thumbup:


Yes, I had a PS year ago and ran a chip. Big difference. But that is a much larger engine and very different beast. I am wondering if there is much gain on a small 2.0 liter 4 pot and how the Germans tuned these to begin with.


----------



## Dons328d (May 4, 2017)

Back home from vacation and so far I am very pleased with my RC Pro2, mostly for the noticeable throttle response and economy without really trying, i,e. staying above the speed limit! 80 mph + is my sweet spot...
The final test lies ahead when i re-fuel with local diesel because there can be a difference between states with the kind of blend of soybean oil, or not and cetane numbers. Locally, running to work, store etc i was getting low 37 mpg to low 39 mpg. 
So far, running on fuel obtained in Vermont I am getting an INDICATED 41.2. So the real test at calculated fillup will be interesting.....


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

OP.

Don't you have a new X3 that has spent a few weeks at BMW under a PUMA getting all sorts of work done???????

I would NOT screw with chips or tuning- unless you want to pay for all future repairs.

While I might be convinced that there are SOME chips/tuning that run fine and cause no issues- IF BMW discovers there is or was a tune, you will be hosed


I assume your car is still at the dealers? No updates on either of the two threads as I recall.


----------



## FastDEW (Aug 26, 2017)

ard said:


> OP.
> 
> Don't you have a new X3 that has spent a few weeks at BMW under a PUMA getting all sorts of work done???????
> 
> ...


I got the car back yesterday - finally. They had to do nearly $9,000 in work to it. They changed the entire exhaust system front to back.

The car runs great now. I was thinking about a chip because it lagged for power. But now that the DPF isnt totally ruined, which I did not know, the car drives great. No need for a chip.

I was surprised at how much work they did. But it is running terrific now.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

FastDEW said:


> I got the car back yesterday - finally. They had to do nearly $9,000 in work to it. They changed the entire exhaust system front to back.
> 
> The car runs great now. I was thinking about a chip because it lagged for power. But now that the DPF isnt totally ruined, which I did not know, the car drives great. No need for a chip.
> 
> I was surprised at how much work they did. But it is running terrific now.


Id give it a few weeks before jumping off that 'no warranty' bridge.

:thumbup:

A tune will help, for sure. Just make sure you are nice and stable.


----------



## graphicjunkie (Nov 15, 2016)

I put the chipwerke pro module on my car. At first, with the preset tune, I really didn't feel much of any difference. Since then I've gradually bumped up the settings. It's truly night and day difference in sport+ mode. Car is WAY more fun to drive now. 

I wouldn't say it is an economical gain really. I still average 39 - 40 mpg (calculated)
But at the same token, that's still with realistically more hot rodding than normal. :thumbup:

I can't honestly give them a thumbs up on customer service...
But in the end, I do like the product.


----------

